# Lucy Fell off my bed



## lucy ford68 (Jul 11, 2011)

So I had lucy on my bed wrapped up in a t-shirt and her fleece lining while I cleaned her cage, for 3 minutes. Came back and noticed she was no longer in the shirt and was missing. After a panicking 3 minutes I found her in the corner of my bed. She fell off of it. She had her head peaking out but he back legs tucked inside her. I go to pick her up and she balls up right away, and starts to huff. I put her down on my bed to see if she is hurt. I made her run after the cricket I had in my hand and saw that she was walking fine. I went and put her in her cage and she looked like she was panicking, walking around the edges of the cage. I put the wheel in and noticed that she couldn't fully get up on it, her left back leg was just fully extended and couldn't get up. She finally got up and started to wheel and was moving her legs fine but something seemed different with her running. Question is what should I be looking for in the next few days with her? I don't think she has a broken leg because she can clearly walk around but she took a nasty tumble. Is it possible she is just bruised up and scared because of what happened? Please help! I don't want to be panicking anymore.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

If you're really that worried, take her to the vet. Sounds like she may have hurt herself. Maybe her leg is just sore?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Honestly? You're probably going to be panicking for the next couple of days. Loose, unattended hogs should always be kept on the ground. I have a cheap $5 kiddie pool just for this purpose. 

Just keep an eye on her for the next few days. Look for bruising or discolouration on her body. It can mean that she has internal injuries or is bleeding internally. Keep an eye on her food/water intake(be sure to count kibbles and watch her drinking levels), and of course, keep an eye on her urine and poop. Check for blood in urine, and black poop or bloody poop. Black tarry stools usually mean some sort of bleeding, and bloody stool as well. If you notice she isn't eating well, or maybe not wheeling as much, you should take her to the vet, just in case. This goes for finding any bruising or blood as well. 

Check her walking again in a few hours, when she's had a bit of time to calm down, and the adrenaline out of her body. How they move when they are scared or nervous is different from when they are relaxed. 
There have been cases of broken bones from falling just a few inches, which lead to a blood clot and then death. And there have been cases of hedgies falling several feet and coming out of it just fine. So just be watchful for the next few days.

Be sure you have an emergency vet clinic on speed dial if she's already been walking weird. It could still be a broken bone. Remember, prey animals try their darnest NOT to show pain, and NOT to show injury. And yes, they WILL still run on a broken bone. Sad to watch, but true.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since she showed signs of an injury she needs to see a vet. If her leg is broken or even sprained, the sooner it is seen and taken care of the quicker it will heal. Also, there may be other injuries you aren't seeing.


----------



## lucy ford68 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lucy must be one strong hog, she ended up being just fine which is a huge relief. She wheeled all night on he day of the fall, her poo is normal, no bruising, no blood, eating and drinking the same. She now will come into the bathroom when it's cage cleaning time. Thanks for all of you help!


----------

